
Engaging the Voyage to Vulkan - gnarbarian
https://developer.nvidia.com/engaging-voyage-vulkan
======
gnarbarian
Decent Reddit discussion

[https://www.reddit.com/r/vulkan/comments/4137sn/nvidia_engag...](https://www.reddit.com/r/vulkan/comments/4137sn/nvidia_engaging_the_voyage_to_vulkan/)

------
gnarbarian
Answering questions here:

[https://twitter.com/pixeljetstream/status/687777707741032448](https://twitter.com/pixeljetstream/status/687777707741032448)

